# seed bank question



## phatpharmer (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys I've have a local bank that sells seeds from some good companies but my question is this how come some companies charge more $ for the same strain here's an example with whitewidow they have 2 different companies that sell this strain Dutch Passion 130$ and Willy Jack 80$ is this because the dutch passion is a more quality strain or is it the name brand kind of thing let me no your opinions on this subject thanks again 


                                         Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

i beleif it is better seeds like first generation ,, second generation and so on,,or it could be diferent strains,, or just diferent companys all together it might be easier for one company to get the seeds from an other or mabey the more expensive company get there seeds from a less expensive company and they have to make money thats why they mark it up,, or dutch passion is a better strain than willy jacks thats why its more expensive,, get it? im kinda high right now and am just trying to answer any posibility to this question,, and anyone could correct me if im wrong


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

me thinks, everybody should always buy top name seeds from top name breeders. willie jacks r knock offs ( same as when u grow your own seeds) only a little better. i bought white widow from the amsterdam seed co + they were crap. could have been me not growing them very well, but i doubt that. u get what u pay 4, so pay more - get more. this is not the item to cheap out on.


----------



## phatpharmer (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! what seed companys do you think is best


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

personally, i buy my seeds in person - will drive cross country if need be. i do not like ordering anything over the net, so i don't. as for info. about seed co./suppliers i like to look up as much on the web as i can find. who/what won cannabis cups, strain reports, user comments ,etc.


----------

